
The 'Obama's Katrina' Meme Myopia - bwelford
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/30/the-obamas-katrina-meme-m_n_559203.html
======
hga
The _New York Times_ is not happy:
<http://pajamasmedia.com/instapundit/98559/>

" _[...] Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano acknowledg[ed] even as
late as Thursday afternoon that she did not know if the Defense Department
even had equipment that might be helpful._ "

